# Iron Man 2, Thor, Captain America, Avengers movie release dates announced



## sakeido (May 5, 2008)

They are fast tracking Iron Man 2 after its huge debut - 10th highest of all time, 2nd highest for the first installment of a franchise after Spider Man. Spider Man 4 is in development as well, but no word on when its going to come out. 

Iron Man 2 - April 30, 2010 - Thor will also be introduced in this one 
Thor - June 4, 2010
Captain America  May 6, 2011
The Avengers  July 2011


----------



## goth_fiend (May 8, 2008)

after the trainwreck that was spiderman 3, I was hoping we wouldnt see another one of em, first 2 were awesome, wonder who will play hawkeye in the avengers movie though/


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2008)

as long as they keep giving marvel creative rights to the film like they did in iron man and getting quality actors like RDJ in im sure all these films will work out well.

However if they go hollywood style and start having the rock playing thor etc itl turn to shit really fast


----------



## zimbloth (May 8, 2008)

I haven't seen Iron Man yet, but I just want to say I think it's great they hired an actor like Robert Downey Jr to play the lead. That so unlike gutless Hollywood to do that. I figured there'd be some TERRIBLE young flavor of the month actor like Tobey Maguire. It showed some balls and good sense to cast someone who's not really a star anymore, but who's just flat out a great actor. Robert Downey Jr has always been a wonderful actor. I'm not surprised at all that everyone is telling me Iron Man is a quality film, considering the cast (Jeff Bridges is great too).

PS (Rant time): I thought Superman I, II and III were three of the worst movies ever fucking made. Especially Spiderman II. That was the only movie I've ever been to where I boo'd at the threatre and walked out in pure disgust before it ended. Never been more bored in my life. I still have nightmares that Spiderman's boring ass Grandma is going to come out of nowhere and bust out her signature 20 minute long cliched, coma-inducing speeches. Fuck Spiderman. 

/rant


----------



## goth_fiend (May 8, 2008)

one thing I thought was awesome about iron man is that stan lee actually executive produced this film, I think as long as he is actually involved in the making of the films, they should be great, x-men 1/2 were awesome, 3 was scatterbrained and not nearly as good, we wont go into spiderman-3 but I feel as though the first 2 spiderman movies were the best comic book movies until now.


----------



## Anthony (May 8, 2008)

Thor should bring the metal...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

Now, im not a nerd or anything, but i thought it was "Capt. America and the Avengers"? I mean, thats the game i used to play at the arcade when i was like 8. How can you seperate the two? Who will foil Red skull's plans?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 8, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I haven't seen Iron Man yet, but I just want to say I think it's great they hired an actor like Robert Downey Jr to play the lead. That so unlike gutless Hollywood to do that. I figured there'd be some TERRIBLE young flavor of the month actor like Tobey Maguire. It showed some balls and good sense to cast someone who's not really a star anymore, but who's just flat out a great actor. Robert Downey Jr has always been a wonderful actor. I'm not surprised at all that everyone is telling me Iron Man is a quality film, considering the cast (Jeff Bridges is great too).
> 
> PS (Rant time): I thought Superman I, II and III were three of the worst movies ever fucking made. Especially Spiderman II. That was the only movie I've ever been to where I boo'd at the threatre and walked out in pure disgust before it ended. Never been more bored in my life. I still have nightmares that Spiderman's boring ass Grandma is going to come out of nowhere and bust out her signature 20 minute long cliched, coma-inducing speeches. Fuck Spiderman.
> 
> /rant



OK Nick are you pissed at the Superman or Spider-Man movies? 

As someone who has loved Spider-Man for all of my life I thought the Spider-Man movies were pretty good. Sure 3 was too busy and silly but it didn't suck. The whole point of Aunt May's speeches is that Aunt May and Uncle Ben are Peter Parker's moral compass. Yeah they are sappy but they make sense within the context of the character. No Spider-Man isn't some hyper-macho hero but that's a big part of his appeal is that he is just a guy who has this ability to make a difference. 

Back on topic, please Hod let the Avengers movie rock and rock hard.


----------



## 220BX (May 9, 2008)

Iron Man 2 - April 30, 2010 - *Thor will also be introduced in this one *

i don't know if this will be a good idea.. i mean ironman's setting was such in which gods(thor's a god right?) for some reason won't fit in..my opinion strictly!!! the only characters that i can see making some cameos are spiderman and hulk(it's happening the otherway around) .. but again if mandarin turns out to be his nemesis in the second one(which i seriously hope) well then maybe it might might work!!! magic vs magic?????? although i'm eagerly waiting for the sequel as the first one was awesome!!


----------



## JerkyChid (May 9, 2008)

So then the Avengers team will be something like the original mixed with the (BLEH!!) Ultimates series? As long as they don't screw up like the Ultimate series's do. A big question is who would be Cap cause it just absolutely gotta fit and not seem retarded or a cop out. I think an unknown would be perfect.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2008)

I have yet to see comic boy movie that I would rate any higher than "pretty good", and most of them rank below "just ok to moderately poor".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 9, 2008)

Thor! 

I have been waiting years for this. And Cap! Those are, after Superman, probably my 2 favorite super heroes. And the Avengers, holy sheep shit!

I pray to God they don't fuck up the villain like they did in Fantastic Four. That guy is the shittiest Doctor Doom ever. But good news! Thanks, dude.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 9, 2008)

Nick said:


> as long as they keep giving marvel creative rights to the film like they did in iron man and getting quality actors like RDJ in im sure all these films will work out well.
> 
> However if they go hollywood style and start having the rock playing thor etc itl turn to shit really fast



Nobody "gives" Marvel creative rights anymore. They have their own studio. 


And Ken... "Captain America and the Avengers?" Huh?  Cap is almost always on the Avengers team, but it's never been "his" team. He's not even an original member.


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 9, 2008)

I'm curious, who would you guys like to see play the parts of Thor, Loki, Captain America, Hawkeye, Vision, Scarlet Witch, etc? I think Thor will be difficult to cast! I have no clue who I'd pick for that part.


----------

